# Bolens/Iseki G152 Alt



## roosterrusty (Feb 22, 2010)

Alternator smoking,Battery is fried & I think maybe the voltage regulator,Anybody replaced one of these with a car one, & how did it workout.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Check the cause of the drama first, you may find the wiring insulation has rubbed through & arc'd against the metal fuel tank where it's usually routed just behind the battery- the Bolens G152/154 & the equivalent Iseki TX2140/2160 models had a propensity for doing this leading to alt & battery failures.
Sorry can't advise on a car alt change out, only ever had my Bolens/Iseki alt repaired


----------



## tim1972 (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think it will work to well since car alt are usually 75 to 110 amps and most tractors call for far less 20 to 50 amps. Yes you have a regulator on car alt but they are set buy the amount of amps needed for that car when running. And I'm not sure if the tractor regulator could be used like that


----------

